# Wyndham Pathways - have you used it?



## TravelsfromBend (Feb 27, 2017)

Has anyone used Pathways to exit Wyndham TS ownership? We had this included in a TS purchase. I understand it was offered by Wyndham for a limited time period. We don't plan to use it for a few years, but I'm interested to  know what others have experienced.


----------



## ilenekm (Mar 16, 2017)

We sold a couple of contracts back via Pathways. It took about 4 months until we got our checks.  It was pretty easy. The mailed us the paperwork and we mailed it back and waited about 90 days for our $$$.  We still have the ability to do this for the rest of our contracts 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 16, 2017)

Pathways is obsolete and it required an additional purchase. The current deedback/buyback program is Ovation, which does not make a purchase a condition of any future surrender. Ovation will also take back resale ownerships in addition to those purchased directly from Wyndham. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (Mar 16, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> Pathways is obsolete and it required an additional purchase. The current deedback/buyback program is Ovation, which does not make a purchase a condition of any future surrender. Ovation will also take back resale ownerships in addition to those purchased directly from Wyndham.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not obsolete as it relates to the poster who asked about Pathways.  S/he has a contract that could get 20 percent of the purchase price if certain conditions are met.

http://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/CW_Pathway.pdf


----------



## whitewater (Mar 17, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Not obsolete as it relates to the poster who asked about Pathways.  S/he has a contract that could get 20 percent of the purchase price if certain conditions are met.
> 
> http://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/CW_Pathway.pdf


document is dated 2014 - thats a long time in the timeshare world.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 17, 2017)

whitewater said:


> document is dated 2014 - that's a long time in the timeshare world.



And the operative word is _*could*_. I've not read a single report of someone getting 20% back (or any % for that matter).


----------



## TravelsfromBend (Mar 18, 2017)

ilenekm said:


> We sold a couple of contracts back via Pathways. It took about 4 months until we got our checks.  It was pretty easy. The mailed us the paperwork and we mailed it back and waited about 90 days for our $$$.  We still have the ability to do this for the rest of our contracts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk





Avislo said:


> Not obsolete as it relates to the poster who asked about Pathways.  S/he has a contract that could get 20 percent of the purchase price if certain conditions are met.
> 
> http://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/CW_Pathway.pdf


Yes, we made a purchase within the time when Pathways was available. Whether it was a wise purchase of timeshare or not, the sales rep included Pathways in the transaction. I'm guessing that Wyndham found out that it was more popular than they had anticipated and ended it.


----------



## ilenekm (Mar 19, 2017)

I sold my contracts last summer. They still honored the program even though it's obsolete 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 19, 2017)

ilenekm said:


> I sold my contracts last summer. They still honored the program even though it's obsolete
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The question is really whether they have you the 20% buyback. When did you buy the contract that got you into the program? It was introduced not too many years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Mar 19, 2017)

TravelsfromBend said:


> Yes, we made a purchase within the time when Pathways was available. Whether it was a wise purchase of timeshare or not, the sales rep included Pathways in the transaction. I'm guessing that Wyndham found out that it was more popular than they had anticipated and ended it.



No, 
it turned out to be less popular than expected. Pathways required a new purchase to bring past developer purchases into the program.  So it was no different than the typical timeshare relief company that requires an upfront purchase. And it left out resale stuff

bottom line is that Wyndham got less inventory back to resell at a profit than they had hopes.  So they dropped that program in favor of something else called ovation

If you can believe Steve Holmes, Ovation isn't bringing in the numbers that the hoped for either.  So expect something new

By the way it has been reported on the wmowners forum that Wyndham is actually paying money for some of the lower mf club Wyndham contracts. If this is true it seems to me that Wyndham is trying to control the secondary market. When I look into my crystal ball I can see the day when the only Wyndham contracts for sale will be what wyndham is selling


----------



## Avislo (Mar 19, 2017)

ronparise said:


> No,
> it turned out to be less popular than expected. Pathways required a new purchase to bring past developer purchases into the program.  So it was no different than the typical timeshare relief company that requires an upfront purchase. And it left out resale stuff
> 
> bottom line is that Wyndham got less inventory back to resell at a profit than they had hopes.  So they dropped that program in favor of something else called ovation
> ...



Does your crystal ball say whether or not Wyndham is going to take back all Viking Ship Companies, stripped contracts, all deeds with title problems, etc.  If so, do they do it as Manager for the Fairfield trust and/or resorts or as their for profit groups?

One resort that I follow the Wyndham Companies first step is back to the resort, 2nd step Resort holds them until Wyndham wants to take them off their hands.
They had a few exceptions to the rule for the ones Wyndham did not want.

If the Smuggs Resort is an example, the Resort goes first in conjunction with Wyndham.  The offer is not for any contract, just ones they want.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 19, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Does your crystal ball say whether or not Wyndham is going to take back all Viking Ship Companies, stripped contracts, all deeds with title problems, etc.  If so, do they do it as Manager for the Fairfield trust and/or resorts or as their for profit groups?
> 
> One resort that I follow the Wyndham Companies first step is back to the resort, 2nd step Resort holds them until Wyndham wants to take them off their hands.
> They had a few exceptions to the rule for the ones Wyndham did not want.
> ...




I dont see anything in my crystal ball about how wyndham might act in the future regarding their purchase of contracts. I only know what is and that is that they have whats left in pathways to get back, They have ovation, which we know dosent take everything, and according to someone on WMowners they are buying some back.  I know that there are orther ways that wyndham gets back inventory because Steve Holmes said so and I know that they get some back through foreclosure as you have reported.  

Regarding Viking Ship Companies, stripped contracts, all deeds with title problems, etc. I have no idea, but remember my premise is that Wyndham wants to control the secondary market.  Contracts held by Viking ship companies, stripped contracts, and deeds with title problems arent being sold on the secondary market so why would Wyndham need them. 

My questions for the crystal ball have to do with "good" contracts that are being bought and sold. and the answer I see is that wYndham wants to control that market

If they do a good job promoting Ovation and their other buy back programs the timeshare releif companies and their viking ships wont be a problem

Have you seen Wyndhams google ads where they direct sellers to Ovation. ?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 19, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I dont see anything in my crystal ball about how wyndham might act in the future regarding their purchase of contracts. I only know what is and that is that they have whats left in pathways to get back, They have ovation, which we know dosent take everything, and according to someone on WMowners they are buying some back.  I know that there are orther ways that wyndham gets back inventory because Steve Holmes said so and I know that they get some back through foreclosure as you have reported.
> 
> Regarding Viking Ship Companies, stripped contracts, all deeds with title problems, etc. I have no idea, but remember my premise is that Wyndham wants to control the secondary market.  Contracts held by Viking ship companies, stripped contracts, and deeds with title problems arent being sold on the secondary market so why would Wyndham need them.
> 
> ...



Saw one awhile ago.  Here is a what I saw or very similar one.

https://www.clubwyndham.com/cw/discover/ovationbywyndham.page


----------



## cayman01 (Mar 19, 2017)

ronparise said:


> No,
> it turned out to be less popular than expected. Pathways required a new purchase to bring past developer purchases into the program.  So it was no different than the typical timeshare relief company that requires an upfront purchase. And it left out resale stuff
> 
> bottom line is that Wyndham got less inventory back to resell at a profit than they had hopes.  So they dropped that program in favor of something else called ovation
> ...



I think what is more likely to happen is Wyndham adding a right of first refusal clause to contracts. That way they can cherry pick what they want, and the secondary market will have the rest. Similar to Disney but a much grander scale. This will help add value and drive up prices to some Wyndham timeshares (low MF, high demand seasonal,etc). I could go for that.


----------



## OutSkiing (Mar 19, 2017)

ilenekm said:


> I sold my contracts last summer. They still honored the program even though it's obsolete
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk



We once bought a direct sale National Harbor contract with the 20% Pathways rider thrown in. Its nice to hear they do honor that, though I doubt we'll ever use it. We plan for our ownership to go to our daughter someday. If we ever reduce, it would of course be smarter to shed some resale purchases because the direct purchase contributes to our VIP benefits.

Bob


----------



## ilenekm (Mar 19, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> The question is really whether they have you the 20% buyback. When did you buy the contract that got you into the program? It was introduced not too many years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We bought in 2013 but all of our contracts are eligible for Pathways.  At the time we also bought a small Myrtle Beach resale contract, 105 K, through Wyndham for $4100. The sale went through an attorney not Wyndham.  They offered us $2600 for that one, probably based on 20% of the original sale. 

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Mar 20, 2017)

Does anybody know the approximate time Pathways was introduced or when it ended?

Thanks!


----------



## Avislo (Mar 20, 2017)

Skipper Scooby said:


> Does anybody know the approximate time Pathways was introduced or when it ended?
> 
> Thanks!



Appears to have started around 2013 and was not offered sometime in 2016 or earlier.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wyndham-pathway-program.195246/

Was still active in 2015.

https://wyndhamisascam.wordpress.com/2015/01/23/wyndham-pathway-program-a-lie/


----------



## divearnd (Aug 27, 2018)

ilenekm said:


> We sold a couple of contracts back via Pathways. It took about 4 months until we got our checks.  It was pretty easy. The mailed us the paperwork and we mailed it back and waited about 90 days for our $$$.  We still have the ability to do this for the rest of our contracts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I assume that the contract you sold was in place for the required five years correct?  Any idea if Wyndham will take back Pathways eligible contracts that are paid off but have not reached the five year from purchase date period?


----------



## twavlr (Sep 24, 2019)

ilenekm said:


> We sold a couple of contracts back via Pathways. It took about 4 months until we got our checks.  It was pretty easy. The mailed us the paperwork and we mailed it back and waited about 90 days for our $$$.  We still have the ability to do this for the rest of our contracts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk



We were told this summer that if we used our Pathway exit option we would be permanently banned from all Wyndham properties including hotels, etc.  Did you experience anything like this in the paperwork you had to sign?


----------



## 55plus (Sep 24, 2019)

twavlr said:


> We were told this summer that if we used our Pathway exit option we would be permanently banned from all Wyndham properties including hotels, etc.  Did you experience anything like this in the paperwork you had to sign?


How can you be banned from a Wyndham Hotel if you exercise your Pathways option? Sounds like sales weasel BS.


----------



## jwalk03 (Sep 25, 2019)

twavlr said:


> We were told this summer that if we used our Pathway exit option we would be permanently banned from all Wyndham properties including hotels, etc.  Did you experience anything like this in the paperwork you had to sign?



Sounds like a total lie to me.  Wyndham hotels are not even a part of the same company anymore, and the vast majority of Wyndham hotels are owned by a franchise, I can't imagine them wanting to turn away business because you got rid of a timeshare that has absolutely nothing to do with them.  If the salesman's lips are moving...


----------



## dgalati (Sep 25, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> Sounds like a total lie to me.  Wyndham hotels are not even a part of the same company anymore, and the vast majority of Wyndham hotels are owned by a franchise, I can't imagine them wanting to turn away business because you got rid of a timeshare that has absolutely nothing to do with them.  If the salesman's lips are moving...


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 25, 2019)

The closest that I have heard to this is if you use pathways or ovations (limited editions) to get rid of all of your contracts, Wyndham has you sign something basically saying that this is it and you would not be eligible to own with Wyndham vacation club in the future and they can refuse to sell to you and/or block the transfer of resale contracts to you.  If you use pathways or ovations for some but not all of your contracts this would not apply.  Who knows if they would enforce it or if so for how long but it gives Wyndham that option.


----------

